# my project (r34 front conversion to r33 gt-r)



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey everyone!


Iam going to swap r34 front for my r33 gt-r. This is really hard decision, because i can go straight to the r34 gt-r, and swap is just swap. But i love r34 front too much.

Broblem is i have spent too much money for the engine (dont want to calculate how much). If i sell my car, i never get that price how much i have spent to that car... so, maybe the only choise is the r34 swap :nervous:..

So, iam now making order for r34 carbon fenders, r34 carbon bonnet, and "high" trunk with some kind of carbon spoiler.

Is it crazy idea try to fit those carbon fenders? I have looked the body line and it i can maybe get them fit. ( i know, not bolt on.. )


And my biggest problem is the new color of my car..

this color is what i love (candy cobalt blue): 

http://www.kromepaint.com/Photos/thumbs150/candicobalt.jpg

That color is really freaking me out. But it is candy. Very hard to get someone paint that color. Maybe it is lot of expensive than normal metal paint and when you scratch it, you have to paint whole part again..

and my project itself, hope you can perceive this a little bit and give new ideas... *what do you think, what is the best color for this project?*


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome :wavey:
To be honest, i would be happy with that R33. What a lovely looking car.
Why dont you change the front splitter, respray the car to the candy colour and see if you are still in love with the R33 look. If not, then change to a 34 front. At least the rest of the car would already be done!


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

paul creed said:


> Hello and welcome :wavey:
> To be honest, i would be happy with that R33. What a lovely looking car.
> Why dont you change the front splitter, respray the car to the candy colour and see if you are still in love with the R33 look. If not, then change to a 34 front. At least the rest of the car would already be done!


Hello and thank you very much!

Yep the front splitter is painted in blue color.. those are old pics . 
Not bad idea to paint it.. iam now working with engine, so now i could paint "engine room" too. sorry for bad english . Maybe i have to take it resprayed soon... that deep marine blue paint is BOOOOOOORING


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

pekkapout said:


> Hello and thank you very much!
> 
> Yep Maybe i have to take it resprayed soon... that deep marine blue paint is BOOOOOOORING


HOW DARE YOU!!! :chairshotDeep marine blue is the best color imo( got nowt to do wiv my car being that color Honest).
I suppose each to their own bud wudnt pay 4 evry 1 2 b the same.


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

DazGTR said:


> HOW DARE YOU!!! :chairshotDeep marine blue is the best color imo( got nowt to do wiv my car being that color:chuckle Honest).
> I suppose each to their own bud wudnt pay 4 evry 1 2 b the same.


haha, dont hit me with that thing. 
Sorry but these are about taste.. said dog when licked up its balls..

But i love this mental look (with not so radical rear spoiler):
What this would be that blue candy and carbon fenders etc..:squintdan


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

It does look amazing and I say go ahead with the R34 front end conversion. But there is always the option of buying and r34 and swapping the engines around, but I have no idea how much better off/worse off you would be.

Keep us updated, and stay with marine blue


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

MacGTR said:


> It does look amazing and I say go ahead with the R34 front end conversion. But there is always the option of buying and r34 and swapping the engines around, but I have no idea how much better off/worse off you would be.
> 
> Keep us updated, and stay with marine blue


Yes i keep you updated whats gonna be happen with this. I thought that engine swapping too, but iam just lazy bone..


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

must admit the car looks cool ive thought about that b4 but i wud keep the original color as you dont see r34s in deep marine blue,tbh i wud go for the front end conv as you get the aggressive look of the 34 but keep the sexier rear lights of the 33.:thumbsup:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

DazGTR said:


> must admit the car looks cool ive thought about that b4 but i wud keep the original color as you dont see r34s in deep marine blue,tbh i wud go for the front end conv as you get the aggressive look of the 34 but keep the sexier rear lights of the 33.:thumbsup:


Yep, i will keep r33 taillights. iam not even thinking about r34 tail.. its too fanatic? . i dont know yet what will happen with color.. lets see..

Ps, if someone has good advice for color, make offer! :runaway:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Tell u wot do the conversion but paint it the same color as the car then post picks and see wot evry 1 thinks (u neva no i may even change my mind :chuckle
Wot i ment about the rear was dont buy the r34 an keep the 33 as i feel the 33 lights look way better than the 34 as i feel theyre a bit in your face big.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I was bored and it took 5 minutes, and the colour doesn't match. But it looks darn good


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

MacGTR said:


> I was bored and it took 5 minutes, and the colour doesn't match. But it looks darn good



Heh, thanks for picture! Yeah the color is little bit.. strange 
It would take 5 years if i try to make picture like that. But that looks good!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

DONT do it! - two different styles front and back you'll ruin the car!


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

blue34 said:


> DONT do it! - two different styles front and back you'll ruin the car!


i couldnt agree more.....
the r33 to me looks no where near as good as the r34 GTRs

but the R33 is unique in my books.....
youll stuff up the car like blue said....

the black one pictures with r34 front and r33 rear ......to me..that really looks like 'dogz ballz'


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Yep maybe i have turn to real r34 gt-r . Put stock parts to my car etc and sell it...
something maybe just doesnt match with r34 front on my ride.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

I think the black 33 with the 34 front looks stange.
I agree with blue34, dont do it, you will ruin the car.


Terje.


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Iam married with my r33, it is even so ****ing hard to get someone buy it... here in Finland i need approx 23-24k£ for it.. (THANKS, BECAUSE THE HIGH TAXES... thanks Finland!!! ) Then there is idea to sell it.

Or maybe i should paint it just with new color.. iam so bored to old look 

this lemans blue is not bad?


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

i like super clear red on the 33gtr,s but not many about..
but then again i have one..lol


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't do it, it would just look strange.

Your R33 looks really good btw. Just the way I like it.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

pekkapout said:


> Yep maybe i have turn to real r34 gt-r . Put stock parts to my car etc and sell it...
> something maybe just doesnt match with r34 front on my ride.


This is very good looking r334:











EZY34 - Widebody R334 GT-R M-Spec - EZY34 - Members - Nengun Performance

Good luck! 
It is nice to get more cool skylines here!


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

rockabilly said:


> i like super clear red on the 33gtr,s but not many about..
> but then again i have one..lol


SNAP! so do i lol!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Taiquri said:


> This is very good looking r334:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but in my eyes that looks SHITE!!!!
Max Power ear you heart out!!!!:runaway:


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I think that R34 front on R33 looks way worse than on R32.


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Taiquri said:


> This is very good looking r334:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taiquri, too much work on that car


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

don't do it - please!!! R33 is the best shape IMO, and your is a lovely example - I really like that dark blue. Maybe a new color and an R400 front?


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

pekkapout said:


> taiquri, too much work on that car


I know that


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Your R33 GTR looks good. An R34 GTR front end on an R33 in my opinion is wrong. It just wouldnt flow. You are probably just bored. Dont do it!!


----------

